# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Браузер постоянно открывает фишинговый сайт

## Ксения Губанова

в час или пол часа браузер сам открывает сайт, это явно какой то "вирус". Помогите, как избавиться от это напасти

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

